
I Completely Sold Off All My Investments This Week - thelookingglass
https://medium.com/@jjpryor/why-i-completely-sold-off-all-my-investments-this-week-d486049a318c
======
wcoenen
If "the Fed is printing money at an incredible pace", as stated in the post,
then it might be unwise to sell one's assets for that same money.

------
lolsal
The author sold "95%", not all, for what it's worth.

I am not an economist, or a professional investor - I am a complete amateur
and mostly ignorant, but it bothers me that folks are treating "14.7%
unemployment" as if it is the same metric as _actual unemployment_. That
number is so high right now because _people are not allowed to work_. It's
true that literally lots of folks are not working right now, but that is a
completely different metric than a huge lack of supply of jobs.

~~~
abc_lisper
Yeah, wsj says x million jobs lost, or some version of it, every f*ing day, as
if the world is falling apart at the seams, and we are watching it in slow
motion. People don't lose their expertise overnight, nor will all companies
lose their market forever. This is a temporary pause, and not a real stop.

~~~
ta17711771
But it's not something to ignore, either.

For better or for worse (I think better) a lot of impulse, habitual
consumerism just got wiped out of people's daily routines.

People are also likely to be a bit more careful with their funds in general

This will close a lot of businesses, and remove a lot of jobs, especially
edge-jobs.

------
bitlax
“I don’t know — and perhaps with a bias — I don’t believe anybody knows what
the market is going to do tomorrow.” — Warren Buffet

This just seems like a characteristic statement by Warren Buffett and not some
indicator of a crisis.

